# looking for 1-2 hens



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

hey i recently adopted beanie baby  of lovebirds and am looking for 1 or 2 hens 1 for him and 1 for one of my other cocks. i would be looking them in about a 2-3 weeks any color


----------

